# Cart-pulling rigs



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

I can't remember if I've asked this before and I have not mastered this forum's search function....

Anyone know of any good places to get a dog harness for pulling carts? Not for weight pulls or skijoring...I'm hoping to get something with a spreader bar (or whatever it is that keeps the cart from bumping the rear of the dog). Looking for something fun for the kids and the dog and to make the neighbors think we are weirder than they already do.

I am attaching it to a Wike, which I highly recommend for those of you here who are parents and considering a jogging/biking stroller. Wayyy better than a Burley and much more functional.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Just be careful about attaching it to something that isn't ment to be pulled like a cart. Most things like that may be top heavy when pulled fro the axels. I recall tying the leash of my dog to my little brother's stroller.   The knots on his head went down only slightly faster then the belt welts on my butt.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Just be careful about attaching it to something that isn't ment to be pulled like a cart. Most things like that may be top heavy when pulled fro the axels. I recall tying the leash of my dog to my little brother's stroller.   The knots on his head went down only slightly faster then the belt welts on my butt.


 :lol: :lol: I hear you. I can jury-rig up something to pull it off the point where it would connect to my bike frame. This is very low-grade carting I'm talking here...I just think the boys would be entertained by it and Annie would enjoy pulling it. Nothing that would be serious, just more goofing around than anything. Always looking for ways to "spend quality time with the kids." :twisted:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

My daughters grew up with a GSD/Dane that loved to pull their snow sleds back up the hill with them on it. Then he ran down the hill behind the sled. He was big enough that the collar only was no trouble for him.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> My daughters grew up with a GSD/Dane that loved to pull their snow sleds back up the hill with them on it. Then he ran down the hill behind the sled. He was big enough that the collar only was no trouble for him.


I may be over-thinking this, then, I just basically want some way to keep that hitch and pole on the front end of the wike from hitting the dog.  I have a harness for my bike attachment, maybe I just need to get some stout PVC tubes or something and hack out a homemade spreader bar.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Why not tke the hand breaks off of a bike and rig them to the Wike wheels. The hand grips could easily be mounted on the buggy's push bar. 
Just a thought!


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Why not tke the hand breaks off of a bike and rig them to the Wike wheels. The hand grips could easily be mounted on the buggy's push bar.
> Just a thought!


That one took me a minute to figure out. :lol: Yeah, that's the one drawback of the Wike, no hand brakes, and the axle itself is embedded in the wike frame (no access point for braking stuff). Now some disc brakes...there's a thought :wink: . They have disc brakes out for bikes now and they are super-cool.

My basic thing was wanting to have a harness that would allow me to walk with Annie, instead of behind her (sled dog style, I guess) just because she's young and the squirrels drive her nuts. But maybe it's safer for me to be back with hands on the cart, anyways. I have a 20 ft cloth lead I can just hook to her prong.

Probably thinking about this one too much. :lol:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Don't ever stop thinking. You'll get old and moldy. I'm just old! :lol: :wink: 
Google Dog carting. Looks like tons of ideas.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Don't ever stop thinking. You'll get old and moldy. I'm just old! :lol: :wink:
> Google Dog carting. Looks like tons of ideas.


Hah, you made me remember a fun DIY kit you can do for injured dogs:

http://www.instructables.com/ex/i/EF149E48E61510289254001143E7E506/?ALLSTEPS

I know you can buy these, but this struck me as fun and useful (and cheap!).

Edited to say this might work as well as anything else for my "wike cart." Hmmm...


----------



## Dianne Davis (Apr 13, 2006)

Here's a product that I have for my dogs to pull me and the kids around. Its great and a good workout for the dogs. Here's the link: http://www.sacco-sports.de/info.htm


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Dianne Davis said:


> Here's a product that I have for my dogs to pull me and the kids around. Its great and a good workout for the dogs. Here's the link: http://www.sacco-sports.de/info.htm


WOW. That is an intense rig. That woman in the pictures at the website has more guts than me...taking that thing into a running stream behind big dogs. Hah. If that were me that would not end well at all, I already have enough scars. :wink: 

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Woody - try this
http://www.sleddogcentral.com/equip&supplies.htm
You should be able to find what you are looking for (harness with spreader bar = "freight harness")
and also http://www.sleddogcentral.com/equip_sleds.htm this one is a link to sled builders some of who also make rigs - like Outlaw sleds.
lots of places to spend money on dog stuff there..... :wink:


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Thank you, Lynn! Please head over and introduce yourself in the members section, we would love to have a musher here.

My wife just got back from Duluth...a close friend's brother breeds sleddogs there. The had equipment at one of the outfitters but my wife learned long ago not to buy gadgets for me... ;-)


----------



## Valerie Oneill (Apr 13, 2006)

This guy has a pretty cool story, some of the stuff I don't agree with, but I love dobes and he is using them to pull his cart. He is disabled and the dogs get him around. hope the web site is right.
http://myweb.tiscali.co.uk/greatglendoberacer/index.htm
I would like to try my hand also in making a cart for my dog he loves to run and is already using a harness and doing great. Much better than I excepted. I love it and have good control with it.
not sure I posted this right  hopes so sorry if I didn't :?


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

*Woodt you might want to check out.....*

I just re- read your post and you mentioned you wanted a harness with a spreader bar(singletree) to keep from bumping the back of the dog. The singletree doesn't really keep the cart from bumping the back of the dog - for that you would need something with shafts(which are not that hard to rig up). The singletree keeps the harness from rubbing on the sides of the dog and pinching in under the pressure of pulling. Generally stuff you are behind the dog acting as the brake you could use a sledding harness, either x or h back or the freighting harness mentioned before. If you want to go ahead of the dog leading it (a darn good idea if you got your kids in the trailer) if is more like "carting" you might want to check out www.dogworks.com as they have lots of info and parts etc.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: Woodt you might want to check out.....*



Lynn Cheffins said:


> I just re- read your post and you mentioned you wanted a harness with a spreader bar(singletree) to keep from bumping the back of the dog. The singletree doesn't really keep the cart from bumping the back of the dog - for that you would need something with shafts(which are not that hard to rig up). The singletree keeps the harness from rubbing on the sides of the dog and pinching in under the pressure of pulling. Generally stuff you are behind the dog acting as the brake you could use a sledding harness, either x or h back or the freighting harness mentioned before. If you want to go ahead of the dog leading it (a darn good idea if you got your kids in the trailer) if is more like "carting" you might want to check out www.dogworks.com as they have lots of info and parts etc.


Thanks again, Lynn!


----------



## Ann Schallert (Sep 25, 2007)

A well fitting harness is very important. I think the siwish is the better style. You can get the carting harness and the attachment with the spreader bar or you can get a freight harness which includes the spreader bar. Someone mentioned www.dogworks.com. Another good place is 
www.wilczekwoodworks.com Both are very good, they show how to measure your dog for the harness and if you call them they are very helpfull answering any questions. My harness and cart are from Dog Works. I just ordered a new harness from Wilczek because you can fine tune it.

You need to be very careful so your rig does not bump into your dog, esp. going downhill. You might condiser getting a more appropriate cart or wagon.
The above web sites have much less expensive ones than sacco.
You can buy or make shafts to convert a radio flyer wagon.
You can make your own cart. There are a number of plans on the web.
There are plans in the file section of Carting-l You can join that list by going to [email protected] the message and subject can be left blank.

For children to ride, a 4 wheel wagon may be better. You don't have to worry about shifting balance (moving kids) as in a 2 wheel cart. Balance is important, it keeps pressure of your dogs back.

There is a DVD or video An Introduction to Canine Carting by Beth Ostrander from both web sites above.

A manual, which I just ordered have not read, that is suposed to be good is Fun with Draft-Canine Training Workbook. Wilczek Woodworks has it.

Carting is a lot of fun and very useful.

I'll be out of town for the next week but will be happy to answer any questions when I get back. We are entered in 2 carting events.


----------



## Ann Schallert (Sep 25, 2007)

A well fitting harness is very important. I think the siwish is the better style. You can get the carting harness and the attachment with the spreader bar or you can get a freight harness which includes the spreader bar. Someone mentioned www.dogworks.com. Another good place is 
www.wilczekwoodworks.com Both are very good, they show how to measure your dog for the harness and if you call them they are very helpfull answering any questions. My harness and cart are from Dog Works. I just ordered a new harness from Wilczek because you can fine tune it.

You need to be very careful so your rig does not bump into your dog, esp. going downhill. You might condiser getting a more appropriate cart or wagon.
The above web sites have much less expensive ones than sacco.
You can buy or make shafts to convert a radio flyer wagon.
You can make your own cart. There are a number of plans on the web.
There are plans in the file section of Carting-l You can join that list by going to [email protected] the message and subject can be left blank.

For children to ride, a 4 wheel wagon may be better. You don't have to worry about shifting balance (moving kids) as in a 2 wheel cart. Balance is important, it keeps pressure of your dogs back.

There is a DVD or video An Introduction to Canine Carting by Beth Ostrander from both web sites above.

A manual, which I just ordered have not read, that is suposed to be good is Fun with Draft-Canine Training Workbook. Wilczek Woodworks has it.

Carting is a lot of fun and very useful.

I'll be out of town for the next week but will be happy to answer any questions when I get back. We are entered in 2 carting events.


----------

